# MTL Rta's with Juice Flow Control



## ddk1979 (27/4/19)

Because I chain vape, I find normal rta's (with out juice flow control) tend to produce dry hits very easily.
The only rta's with JFC I've found that work for me are the Kayfuns - I have 2 Mini V3's and a Prime (clones).

I've tried the Skyline but for some or other reason it didn't work for me so I sold it.

I'm now on the lookout for something new that has JFC.

Any recommendations please ?

.


----------



## GSM500 (28/4/19)

ddk1979 said:


> Because I chain vape, I find normal rta's (with out juice flow control) tend to produce dry hits very easily.
> The only rta's with JFC I've found that work for me are the Kayfuns - I have 2 Mini V3's and a Prime (clones).
> 
> I've tried the Skyline but for some or other reason it didn't work for me so I sold it.
> ...


You will not get dry hits out of a Kayfun lite 2019, however, the Prime is slightly better for me on flavour.

What about an MTL RTA with GTA style deck, Siren 2 was great little MTL, and I never got dry hits.

Are you vaping at a high MTL wattage?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Spyro (28/4/19)

No JFC but dry hits are non existent for me with my savour.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (28/4/19)

Also no JFC - but my *Rose MTL *is working a charm @ddk1979 
I have a 0.75 ohm coil in there (from the ones supplied with the tank) and vaping at 20 Watts
No dry hits at all and flavour is good - am vaping Havana Nightz in it usually.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979 (28/4/19)

GSM500 said:


> You will not get dry hits out of a Kayfun lite 2019, however, the Prime is slightly better for me on flavour.
> 
> What about an MTL RTA with GTA style deck, Siren 2 was great little MTL, and I never got dry hits.
> 
> Are you vaping at a high MTL wattage?




@GSM500 , my usual builds are 7 wraps of VV superfine MTL wire that comes in around 0.84 ohms.
Wattage is 22 - 24W depending on the juice.

I think that most rta's need more time in between vapes than what I allow because of my chain vaping.
That was one of my biggest problems when I started out vaping and used commercial coils. I tended to burn the coils out rather quickly and ended up changing coils 3-4 times per week and that, at around R50 per coil, translated into R700-R800 pm on coils alone !!!

Bottom line is that the rta's I've used thus far suffer from slow wicking probably through no fault of their own, but rather because I chain vape.

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (28/4/19)

Thanks for the suggestions @Spyro and @Silver .
Just for clarity, do either of you chain vape on those specific tanks or does your vaping frequency allow for more time in between ?

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (28/4/19)

ddk1979 said:


> Thanks for the suggestions @Spyro and @Silver .
> Just for clarity, do either of you chain vape on those specific tanks or does your vaping frequency allow for more time in between ?
> 
> .


I have both the Savour and Rose MTL rta’s, and I also tend to chain vape, hence I am on 2 mg nic juice. My daily drivers are Skyline clones, so get you on the juice flow control.

In the Savour I changed to the bigger airflow hole as I am more restricted DL than true MTL. I have never had a dry hit with either of them, and both give flavour for days. I would rate both of them highly but I cannot choose between them. 
I use the Savour more for pudding and bakery, and the Rose for fruits, just happened that is what I tested them with and it then stayed like that, but I think that both would be able to handle whatever you throw at them, and still give you great flavour. I think that these two will not leave my collection without a major fight.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Spyro (28/4/19)

ddk1979 said:


> Thanks for the suggestions @Spyro and @Silver .
> Just for clarity, do either of you chain vape on those specific tanks or does your vaping frequency allow for more time in between ?
> 
> .




I'll chain 10 puffs a go at the least. My wicking is insanely loose and use so little cotton that I can't fathom how the thing doesn't leak.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GSM500 (29/4/19)

ddk1979 said:


> @GSM500 , my usual builds are 7 wraps of VV superfine MTL wire that comes in around 0.84 ohms.
> Wattage is 22 - 24W depending on the juice.
> 
> I think that most rta's need more time in between vapes than what I allow because of my chain vaping.
> ...


Are you vaping juice with a 70/30 VG/PG ratio or 50/50 ratio? I chain vape on my kayfun prime, but have done this on the VV berserker and Digiflavor Siren 2 and never had issues with a dry hit. I am vaping a 50/50 12mg juice at 15W though.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (29/4/19)

GSM500 said:


> Are you vaping juice with a 70/30 VG/PG ratio or 50/50 ratio? I chain vape on my kayfun prime, but have done this on the VV berserker and Digiflavor Siren 2 and never had issues with a dry hit. I am vaping a 50/50 12mg juice at 15W though.




All my juices are 70/30

.


----------



## Silver (29/4/19)

ddk1979 said:


> Thanks for the suggestions @Spyro and @Silver .
> Just for clarity, do either of you chain vape on those specific tanks or does your vaping frequency allow for more time in between ?
> 
> .



Hi @ddk1979 
I do about 3 or 4 MTL drags at a time on my Rose MTL - no dry hits.

No need for more drags for me because its quite a high strength - about 12-14mg.
I do nic up my Havana Nightz with some 36 or 48mg PG nic - so the resultant juice is probably not 70VG (as Havana Nightz comes) - its probably a bit lower - I'd say closer to about 60VG. Not sure if that is what helps the wicking. Am using CBV2 wick in there. Quite tight.

Just did about 8 puffs now for you - and no dry hits - although I do feel a bit of a buzz. Lol.
(Its at 20 Watts with the 0.75 ohm clapton coil supplied with the atty)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GSM500 (29/4/19)

ddk1979 said:


> All my juices are 70/30
> 
> .


I'd definitely try 50/50 juice, I always make my MTL juice like this to help cope with the small juice flow ports

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979 (29/4/19)

GSM500 said:


> I'd definitely try 50/50 juice, I always make my MTL juice like this to help cope with the small juice flow ports




Unfortunately I don't diy and most store-bought juices are 70/30
As mentioned previously, with the kayfuns I don't have a problem since all I have to do is open up the JFC to the required level.

I think it's going to be a matter of try before I buy.

.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ddk1979 (29/4/19)

Silver said:


> Just did about 8 puffs now for you - and no dry hits - although I do feel a bit of a buzz. Lol.
> (Its at 20 Watts with the 0.75 ohm clapton coil supplied with the atty)




@Silver , thanks for experimenting. Looks like you almost did the following again ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spongebob (29/4/19)

+1 for the sirenit's like the jeep of MTL rta'snever say die and you will have a beeeeg fight on ur hands to let me go of mine

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## ddk1979 (29/4/19)

GSM500 said:


> Are you vaping juice with a 70/30 VG/PG ratio or 50/50 ratio? I chain vape on my kayfun prime, but have done this on the VV berserker and Digiflavor Siren 2 and never had issues with a dry hit. I am vaping a 50/50 12mg juice at 15W though.




@GSM500 , how do the VV berserker and Digiflavor Siren 2 rate compared to the kayfun ?

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GSM500 (29/4/19)

Siren 2 is a great atty, I used one for a few months until my wife stole it and is still using it. I do recommend it. The berserker is pretty good but I prefer the Siren 2 by a whisker. I'd also recommend the Ammit MTL, great tank too.

The Kayfun's draw card for me was the 22mm diameter. As I started to use it, it just got better and better for me. I use my Kayfun prime all day and it has the edge on the Kayfun lite 2019 IMHO.

There are so many tanks out there now which I have not tried like the Berserker 1.5, the Ares, Savour, Rose, OBS Engine MTL and so it goes on. I have not heard anything bad about any of these tanks so you have lots to consider.

Siren 2 would be a solid choice for MTL

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

